# Sleeping Bag - Pretty neat



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

i dont know why I cant come up with something like this 

Lippi Selk’Bag

http://www.lippiselkbag.co.uk/index.cfm

I read about it in a magazine the other day, what a concept. yall seen this yet? may have to add to christmas list next year.


----------



## campfire (Dec 31, 2007)

Now a days camping is becoming familiar to almost every one. Thats why we see a lot of stuff available in the market to enjoy luxrious campimg. This sleeping bag can be quoted here for example. Sleeping bags are light and easy to carry. We couldnt live without our sleeping bags.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

hey thats great, never seen that before. What a novel idea, a sleeping bag made like coveralls. I just may have to get one of those, did you see a price on it, or have you seen them anywhere at a store?


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

nice :thumbup1:


----------



## campfire (Dec 31, 2007)

You can get your desired information here.I searched the yahoo and got this link from there.

www.target.com/gp/search.html?field-keywords=price-of-sleeping-bags


----------



## poster288 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Reply*

Yes, its a must have for camping. We always have one when we go camping. They are light as well as easy to carry, and warm for those cool nights.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

That's very neat idea about the sleeping bag. I came from Minnesota and we had those during the winter. To keep us warm from the snow, but bless my soul if that's not a innovative way to sleep.


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh my gosh, that is brilliant. It reminds me of when I was in grade 8 and the school went to camp for about a week. We were in cabins but of course, the cabins was just wood logs with no heat or anything.

Because it was so early in the year, it was still very cold at night. The days were warm enough to swim but the nights really went down to low temperatures.

I slept with my clothes on but jeans are really uncomfortable. This would have been the perfect outfit for those cold nights. 

I find we always think up great ideas but someone else acts upon it :way-to-go:


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

What fun you had to go camping with your school. Our school trip was a ski trip to Duluth , Minnesota. It was called Spirit Mountain. I had so much fun that day. I was a freshman in school and 13 years old. They had 10 runs open, I went the medium hard one. I laughed when this guys says, "Get out of the way!". He flew straight down the mountain. He ended skiing right next to me. He arched snow in a big half circle, and it hit everyone in line for the lift.:rotflmao1:


----------

